# [SOLVED] Incorrect IP Address



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using an ASUS eepc and for the second time it's given me an 'incorrect IP Address erro. I am unable to use the wireless but the PC works fine when plugged in directly. Other persons at home with laptops can use the wireless but I can't.

This problem has been going on for about three days. I've restarted the PC several times and it has not helped. I received some guidance like:

Start > run > CMD

ipconfig/u

ipconfig/release

ipconfig/renew

The IP was 192.168.15.165 (there was a sub mask and a default)

Media state was 'disconnected'

And i was too tiered to go any further so I went to bed. Can I get some help please?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Hi Sharon 
What Operating system are you using? xp, vista, or 7 
Do you always get that message or only when other laptops in your house are connected?


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Sorry it's XP. I've added some further info as to what I've done so far with the aid of a technision over the phone.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

ok 
On your keyboard you will find the FN button 
Press F9 and FN button at same time and see if anything happens 
if not 
click on start 
control panel 
Click to "switch to classic view" 
Click on network Connections 
Right click on Wireless Connection 
if its giving you option to "enable" please enable that 
if it says "disable" leave it be and go down to properties 
Click on Properties 








Click on the Internet Protocol TCP/IP 
Then Click on Properties 
make sure the next window looks just like the following window 









If so 
Click ok and get out of that 
Close everything 
GO to Start 
My Computer (Right click instead of left click) 
Click on Manage
a window pop ups (left side in panel ) 
Click on "Device Manager" 
Look for "network Adapters" 
Click on it to expand it 
do you see any yellow or red question marks


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I've done as you suggested. What do I do now? I have the last window exactly as in your picture.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

do you have a little icon like this by the clock


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Yes. The wireless is not connected.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

ok Right Click on that icon 
Click on View Available Wireless Networks 









Let it search and it should come with few 
Select your wireless network 
Then click Connect


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

It gives me 'Printer Server 2DBD077.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

That's the only option it gives.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

In that window, left hand side you will see "
refresh network list" Click on that 

Do you happen to know which wireless network do other laptops connect to?
If they connect to the "printer server 2dbd077" then thats the one you want to connect as well


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

When i clicked on 'refresh network list' it remained the same. The username of the wireless we use is Redman1234.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

The name of the wireless is Dana. not Printer Server. And that one is no where to be found.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Has this ever worked?

Know how to get to device manager? You would want to check under Networks that the wireless interface has no yellow exclaimation point indicating the drivers are not installed.

For wireless to work you need;
to see the wireless router ssid
enter the correct encryption type [wep/wpa/wpa2]
enter the correct encryption passphrase


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I have no idea what you just said. It went right over my head. Could you explain please?


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

In 'Wireless Network Connection 2 Properties' Preferred networks, there are four of them listed. Rituals which is a coffee shop (that's ex out as I'm not at Rituals), Dana (Automatic) but it's ex out too and I am at home where Dana is used. and then there's Print Server 2DB077 and dd-wrt. printer server has a different icon to the rest.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

This happened once before and the tech had me do something like uninstall or remove the ip address, put in a new one (or the same one) shut down then restart. But all the little things in between and the exact order I can't remember.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Delete the preferred wireless networks. To delete the wireless network created by the Wireless Network Setup Wizard on a computer running Windows XP with SP2, remove the wireless network from the Preferred networks list on the Wireless Networks tab for the properties of your wireless network adapter in the Network connections folder.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

can u post a screen shot of that window 
How to Take a Screenshot in Microsoft Windows - wikiHow


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Here's the pic:


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Under the section "view available wireless networks" in that window 
tell me what you see when you click on that. 
Take a screen shot of that as well 

Also check on the other laptops in your house which one are they connecting to.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I see only the Printer server. The other lap tops are using Dana.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Where this wireless router at (downstairs, upstairs, in basement, etc)


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

The router is upstairs next to the table I'm seated at.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*










Right click on the icon just like in the pic 
click on open network connections 
how many networks you see in there and what are their names


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Just the one 'Printer Server..."


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

are all the other laptops connecting fine to internet?


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Yes they are. All of them. Including my black berry and a nokia phone.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

go to this website 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download

Select the option one 
and let Asus navigation wizard start 
let it detect your model and operating system 
it will then let you download the drivers for your wireless 
download it and run it


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I'm getting this message: Navigation Wizard
Currently only support ASUS Notebook and Motherboard for Microsoft Windows.

I have a netbook.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\M Sharon Lewis>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SharonLewis
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-37-BF-B3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.165
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 69.57.239.100
69.57.239.101
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 12, 2011 9:05:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 11:14:07 PM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-25-D3-79-1E-80

C:\Documents and Settings\M Sharon Lewis>IPCONFIG /ALL


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Please disconnect from the wired connection and connect to the wireless access point . . then post another ipconfig report and the screenshot of the Xirrus report


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I still don't have wireless connection.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I tried doing this but nothing happened :then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the Networks link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Guys, thank you for your help so far. I'm not feeling well so I'll call it quits for tonight 'cause i'm operating at half mass. 

I will look at it again tomorrow God willing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

You did not post the Zirrus report . . we are flying blind without that


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

ok...urm what do i do to get the virus report? If that's the report from Xirris (hope i spelled that right) I could not make heads or tails of how to use it.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I hope this is it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Hello, 

This is what we really need to see - Post #7 from this Thread.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/no-internet-access-problem-592859.html


Rose of Sharon said:


> I hope this is it.


Pls feel free to read the entire thread it might help.


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Upon opening the programme I get this page and I'm at a lost as to how to get the test you request. Please assist with some more details.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

That's the one we want to see. Your Router is either not broadcasting at all or is not broadcasting the SSID . . Please do the same report on one of the pc's that is working ok


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I can't get the print screen to work on the other available laptop. I've typed what I think you're looking for bellow:

*Wireless*

SSID: Dana

BSSID: D-Link: 10:FA:96

Channel: 6

Signal -64 dBm

Mode: 802.11g


*Addresses*

MAC: 70F1:A1:A4:99:FF

IP: 192.168.15.127

DNS: 69.57.239.100

Gateway: 192.168.15.1

External IP: 69.80.21.232


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Well . . the router is broadcasting . . are you sure your wireless adaptor is turned on??


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

I don't know how to check. 


When this problem occurred in March the company suggested this:

Can you see the wlan card in device manager?
Please enter your router settings, try to change the Ad Hoc channel to 11 and set the 
bandwidth to 40Mhz only.

For our asus laptop and eee pc can only work on 2.4GHZ, please set the frequency to 
2.4GHZ in the router.
And here is the latest wlan driver : NE785
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download
201005HA&f_name=WLAN_NE785.zip&f_type=19&os=17

Then please find the wlan signal icon, choose open network and sharing center-
change adapter setting, right click the network in use and choose properties- tcp/ip v4, 
properties- clear the ip address in it and choose Obtain an IP address automatically.
If still, would you like to send it back for check? If there is no service number in 
following page, please contact the reseller directly. 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Contact us
If you have another problem, please get contact with us ASAP.
It's our pleasure to help you with troubleshooting.
You could call local service center for help as well.
Best Regards,
King
ASUS Customer Service
---------- Original Message ----------
From : [email protected]
Sent : 3/18/2011 12:29:21 PM
To : "[email protected]"
Subject : <TSD> Eee Family Eee PC 1005HA 
[CASEID=WTM201103182025419034]
Apply date : 3/18/2011 12:25:41 PM(UTC Time)
[Contact Information]
*Name : Marcelle
*Email Address : [email protected]
Phone Number : 17587149973
City : castries
*Country : Saint Lucia

[Product Information]
*Product Type : Eee Family
*Product Model : Eee PC 1005HA
*Product S/N : 99OAAS159369 
Place of Purchase : Amazon
*Date of Purchase : 2009/12/12

*Operating System : WinXP 

[Problem Description]
The wireless connection does not work.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Hi,


If I may jump in again, verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type *services.msc* then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation

See if you can manually add your SSID (wireless home network). Make sure that you know the network security (WEP, WPA or WPA2), you will need to type in the security key as well. Pls. follow this guide.

Do you have the latest Service Pack for your XP which is SP3?
What type of *Anti-Virus, Security of Firewall* software do you have?


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Hi everyone, thank you for your assistance. Unfortunately i was feeling a little overwhelmed with all the technical stuff so I called an Asus Technician. We spent about 45 minutes running though different test then he had me to do a system restore. 

If I can recall clearly i first had to turn off the pc. Then put it back on and immediately start tapping F2. (can't remember the stuff we did there). Then I had to restart again and immediately start tapping F8 and do some other stuff to get back to the earliest restore date which was June 16. Then the PC did it's thing and it's working. It took a while. I asked my little sis to check on it for me and since then she's been busy using the internet on the wireless network. 

Once again thank you.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Incorrect IP Address*

Great . . that would indicate that you had some system problems, not just networking problems. Glad you got it sorted


----------

